# New Mexico trip plan



## Krteczech (Jun 6, 2012)

Can you suggest plan for four full day travel for two history and nature loving friends. I want my friend from Europe to experience SW, but we only have Sunday-Wednesday for exploring. We will fly to Albuqurque on June 16 in the evening. All suggestions welcome. Thanks.


----------



## Karen G (Jun 7, 2012)

Do you have to stay within the state of New Mexico? If you can venture farther, I suggest going north into Utah. This spring we did a road trip from our home in Nevada to see relatives in Amarillo, TX. On the way back, just outside Albuquerque, we turned north and went up into Utah near the four corners area. 

We went up to Moab, UT, where we spent a couple of days and saw the spectacular Arches & Canyonlands National Parks and the Deadhorse Point State Park. Coming back to Nevada we followed the "scenic byways" route and saw some amazing scenery. It took us to Bryce Canyon, where we had lunch but didn't go on into the park as we'd been there before. Zion National Park is nearby, too.

You'd also be close to some amazing scenery in northern Arizona around Lake Powell (Upper Antelope Canyon) and of course, the Grand Canyon.

There is so much to see in that part of the country.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 7, 2012)

I'd get the heck out of Albuquerque ASAP. Not that there is anything wrong with Alb, but it isn't quintessentially SW. Maybe head to Santa Fe. Or Carlsbad Caverns. Or Hatch. Or White Sands. Nothing like any of those in Europe.

Jim


----------



## Rose Pink (Jun 7, 2012)

YanaManolov said:


> Can you suggest plan for four full day travel for two history and nature loving friends. I want my friend from Europe to experience SW, but we only have Sunday-Wednesday for exploring. We will fly to Albuqurque on June 16 in the evening. All suggestions welcome. Thanks.


I'm assuming you will have a car.  You will need a car.  Visit Santa Fe and Taos.  If you have more time you could travel south to Carlsbad Caverns or to the spaceport near Truth Or Consequences (yes, that is the name of town).  I've never been to the spaceport and I don't know if there is anything else around there.  

The West is vast and has varied scenery.  You could drive for hours through, what to me, is very bleak and uninteresting scenery and then you can go through forested mountains or through red rock country which are breaktakingly beautiful.  The topography is varied and the elevations go up and down.

What do you and your friends want to see?  What are your expectations of "The Southwest?"


----------



## Rose Pink (Jun 7, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> I'd get the heck out of Albuquerque ASAP. Not that there is anything wrong with Alb, but it isn't quintessentially SW. Maybe head to Santa Fe. Or Carlsbad Caverns. Or Hatch. Or White Sands. Nothing like any of those in Europe.
> 
> Jim


You were posting while I did.  I agree with you.  I was going to say get out of Albuquerque.  Glad you did.  It's a just another large town IMO.

The OP could also drive north into southern Colorado to Durango and Mesa Verde.


----------



## PStreet1 (Jun 7, 2012)

There's a lot to do in New Mexico that will give your friend a good introduction to the Southwest.  

Like other posters, I would advise staying in Santa Fe if you are looking for atmosphere and art galleries.  However, you'll save a lot of money if you stay in Albuquerque and drive to Santa Fe--it takes an hour.  If you do the circle drive I love and have described below, start from Santa Fe, not Albuquerque; it just isn't at all the same if you start from Albuquerque and go to Santa Fe on the circle.  So, if you decide to stay in Albuquerque, add an hour to the trip to get to Santa Fe to start--but you save at the end of the day. 

The next morning, I'd get up early and head out to do the circle drive that takes "the back way" to Albuquerque.  That will take you, first, to Bandelier National Monument
http://www.nps.gov/band/index.htm, which will give you the opportunity to experience cliff dwellings and early Native American culture.  Their flicker.com site is http://www.flickr.com/photos/BandelierNPS

From there, you'll arrive at Los Alamos.  If you have an interest, they have a good atomic museum.

You continue on state road 4.  You'll pass through the world's largest caldera (pit formed by collapsed volcano).  In it, you'll see cattle up to their bellies in grass, a view that goes forever, and there will be a historical marker to learn about the caldera.  Valles Caldera is beautiful.  http://www.moon.com/destinations/sa...e-jemez-mountain-trail/valles-caldera-nationa

From there, you'll continue on highway 4 and come to the Soda Dam out of Jamez Springs  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGJiVfxbTlU  The official site is http://www.fs.fed.us/r3/sfe/recreation/districts/jemez/poi/sodadam.html

From there, continue on highway 4.  On your left, you'll see a state park that has a ruined church--can't remember the name, sorry.  It's right across the road from a monastery.  I was at the altar in the ruined church once at sunset, just as the bells began to ring in the monastery----one of the most memorable experiences of my life (even if I can't remember the name of the little state park).  There's a little museum there, also.

You'll pass through several pueblos, and if you're lucky, there might be a fair going on.  If you see one or signs for one, definitely stop.  It's worth it.  You'll also pass a trading post or two.  Stopping in one is worthwhile.

Highway 4 brings you into Albuquerque--you'll hit 505 and come out at Bernalillo, where you'll be right by Coronado State Park, which is a favorite of mine, also.  http://www.nmmonuments.org/coronado-state-monument/photo-gallery

You then have a short drive to return to Santa Fe, or if you decided to stay in Albuquerque (much less expensive than Santa Fe), you have a short drive home.

ANOTHER DAY

Out of Albuquerque, actually in the town of Rio Grande which is just across the river from Albuquerque, you'll find the Petroglyph National Monument.  The petroglyphs are actually right by the drive through the area.  If you want an easy walk up a very small hill, you can do that, too.  They are amazing!  http://www.nps.gov/petr/index.htm

Within Albuquerque, there is the cultural center.  It's worth seeing.

You can also drive through Tijeras Canyon (highway 40) and then take the turn off for Sandia Peak.  It's a short, memorable drive, and the view is spectacular.

ANOTHER DAY

Take the back road between Albuquerque and Santa Fe (highway 14).  You'll pass through Madrid and Cerillos, and again, the scenery is memorable.  I advise doing this one from Albuquerque, rather than from Santa Fe.

ANOTHER DAY
Go south of Albuquerque on interstate 25 until you get to highway 60.  Go east to Salinas Pueblo Missions National Monument, where the Abo Ruins are  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K8YmvncpjwE.  You're quite close at that point to the Quarai Ruins also--and I think I like the Quarai Ruins  http://www.ghosttowns.com/states/nm/quarai.html even better than the Abo Ruins.

ANOTHER DAY
Drive out of Albuquerque west on highway 40.  You'll pass through Mal Pais (bad country) where the ground is littered with black volcanic rock, and you can see Mt. Taylor in the distance and marvel at how far the eruption threw rock.  Maybe stop in Grants, maybe not.  Proceed until you see the signs for the Ice Cave.  That's your destination.  It is a perpetual ice cave in the middle of the New Mexico desert.  Just beyond the ice cave, you'll be able to visit Bandera Volcano  http://www.google.com/search?q=ice+...bLojq2QWTvsygDA&ved=0CGQQsAQ&biw=1195&bih=523.          http://www.icecaves.com/faq.html

If you're still up for driving, it's not far to Gallup.  95% of the Native American Art sold in the U.S. goes through Gallup.  Shopping is great.  Assume that all prices are half of the marked price and negotiate from there.  To say that you'll save money over buying in Gallup as opposed to Albuquerque is an understatement----and Albuquerque is a bargain compared to Santa Fe.

ANOTHER DAY
If you're up for a beautiful drive, drive to Taos--gorgeous canyon.  The scenic way is 285, not 25.

MORE DIFFICULT TO DO, but perhaps worth it to you:
The grand-daddy of all Native American ruins in my opinion:  Chaco Canyon.  http://www.nps.gov/chcu/index.htm   However, it's sort of a "you can't get there from here" destination.  It's close to nothing.

AND, OF COURSE, THERE IS SANTA FE ITSELF.
Santa Fe, itself, is worthy of exploration.  It has charm; it has the Indian Market under the portico; it has history; it has good food; on weekends, it has the Swap Mart; it has the opera....

In my opinion, there's plenty to do/see/appreciate within close driving range of Albuquerque/Santa Fe.  I wouldn't undertake heading to Utah or Colorado, and I lived 30 years in Colorado and have explored Utah.  Now I live in Arizona, and I still wouldn't advise leaving New Mexico--in fact, I wish I still lived there.  Someone told me years and years ago that appreciating New Mexico (and the Southwest) is like appreciating music:  it isn't just the note; it's the interval----and I think that's true.


----------



## cotraveller (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm with the "stay in New Mexico" camp.  There is a lot to see and do there.  If you go to Taos you can take a look at the Rio Grande Gorge. It's 10 miles to the west of town.  You are driving along on relatively flat ground and then you come to a bridge over the Rio Grande River.  Expept it is 650 feet below you.  For the best experience, walk across the bridge.






For something out of this world you could visit the UFO Museum in Roswell.  It's about 200 miles from Albuquerque, on the route to Carlsbad.


----------



## Krteczech (Jun 7, 2012)

*Trip to New Mexico*

Thank you all for suggestions, I have a lot to read tonight. We want to visit Pueblo residence and preferably one with less tourist than native residents. We I will rent a car on Albuguerque airport and we will probably stay two nights at Alb. And two nights at Santa Fee. How should we dress for this trip? I live in Minneapolis where summers are hot and sometimes humid day and night. I am familiar with Boulder, CO and Estes Park CO climate. What to expect traveling around Alb, Santa Fe and Taos? We will go with carry-ons.


----------



## PStreet1 (Jun 7, 2012)

Sunshine!  However, you will have cool evenings.  As soon as the sun goes down, the heat goes, too.


----------



## PStreet1 (Jun 7, 2012)

Sunshine!  However, you will have cool evenings.  As soon as the sun goes down, the heat goes, too.

Visiting a pueblo won't be the experience you are looking for I suspect.  The historic pueblos, such as Taos and Acoma (Acoma is very close to Albuquerque), have few residents, but they are the historic pueblos that look as you are expecting a pueblo to look.  For fairly obvious reasons, most tribal members live in more modern places:  sometimes a modern mobile home on pueblo land; and of course, sometimes they simply leave the pueblo land.

If you have any interest in casinos, you might want to visit Sandia Casino, which is in the north part of the city of Albuquerque, just off I-25.  You go east at the turn-off, and you can see it from the road.  That same turn-off takes you to one of my favorite restaurants if you go west:  El Pinto.  It's on the left hand side of the road and it isn't far from the turn-off.  I'm particularly fond of eating outside there.  Sadies has many fans, too, but I love El Pinto.


----------



## Rose Pink (Jun 7, 2012)

PStreet1, those itineraries sound wonderful.  It's been several years since I was in the area.  We wanted to see Taos but couldn't because the mountain was on fire.  I still hope to get back there someday.


----------



## Krteczech (Jun 8, 2012)

PStreet1 thanks for all suggestions. Casinos are not on my list of things to see, Minnesota has a lot of tribal casinos also. Should we get hotel downtown Santa Fe or in outer ring? How is parking? We will focus on area between ABQ and TAos. The distances look manageable.  I have my air and car already booked.
Any suggestions for clean inexpensive Accomodatios?


----------



## GetawaysRus (Jun 8, 2012)

Unless I missed it, I don't see that anyone has mentioned Tent Rocks National Monument.  Nice and fairly easy several hour hike with unusual rock formations.


----------



## PStreet1 (Jun 8, 2012)

For Albuquerque, we've had excellent luck with Priceline.com.  Check on www.biddingfortravel.com  first.  On Bidding for Travel, the first link under Albuquerque will be "Hotels used by Priceline and the zones they are in."  Read that and see what star level appeals to you and what location.

Then, go to the biddingfortravel forum and read what hotels people are getting from Priceline with what bids.  We've gotten 4 star hotels in Albuquerque for $35.00 a night often.  

As to location, in my opinion, it doesn't matter much in Albuquerque:  it's such a little city that, unless it's rush hour, you can get just about anyplace in 15 to 20 minutes.  Even if it's rush hour, there isn't much of a problem and their rush hour seems very short to me.

We've also had excellent results using Priceline (and biddingfortravel.com) for Santa Fe----but not for $35.00.  Again, Santa Fe is small.  The problem in Santa Fe is parking.  There are several public parking lots and you'll probably have to use them when you are visiting the Plaza.  As long as you just accept that as necessary, you won't have a problem with any location.  If you want to be able to walk to the Plaza, you'll have to pay quite a bit more, but it is convenient not to have to worry about parking.

You're going to have a great time!


----------



## bogey21 (Jun 8, 2012)

IMO Sante Fe is much like Key West.  Both have been screwed up in the last 25 years by commercial exploitation.  I remember both Sante Fe and Key West as they were in the 50s and early 60s.  I wouldn't go back to either today.

George


----------



## CalifasGirl (Jun 8, 2012)

*more to do in NM*

No one mentioned Abiquiú, which is a beautiful drive. We visited the Ghost Ranch and the Echo Amphitheatre. We didn't make it up all the way to the Four Corners, but we did visit El Santuario de Chimayo because it was Good Friday during our visit, and the pilgrimage to the church was quite interesting to observe and experience.

Taos and Acoma are very interesting. I really like Acoma Pueblo since it was interesting to hear about their matriarchal society. If you have an interest in Native American culture, you should also visit the Indian Pueblo Cultural Center in Albuquerque.

http://www.indianpueblo.org/

There is also the Museum of Indian Arts and Culture in Santa Fe.

http://www.indianartsandculture.org/

There is also a beautiful theatre in Santa Fe--The Lensic. There are performances, plays, and movies shown there. You can check the schedule at

http://www.lensic.org/

Also Civic Plaza shows free movies in the summer, but I don't think a showing is happening during your visit. I'll post the link for others. Upcoming dates are: 

June 27, 2012
Aug. 3, 2012
http://www.cabq.gov/parks/events/civic-cinema

For those interested in church lore, there is also the Loretto Chapel in Santa Fe that has a "miraculous staircase."


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Jun 9, 2012)

*rest suggestions*

I wiuld appreciatae any restautant reservations in abq santa fe and taos nm      thanks   on a quick trip tnru new mexico   any suggestitions on scenic drives












S


----------



## Krteczech (Jun 16, 2012)

*We are In New Mexico*

Well, we made it to Santa Fe this evening. Weather is perfect and we will be busy exploring museums and market tomorrow. Thanks again for all suggestions.


----------



## shagnut (Jun 17, 2012)

*Following this post!!*

Lucky me is going to Santa Fe the week of the Albequerque Balloon Festival. Oct 6th.  I haven't been doing much research as I am going to Sanibel next month and want to finish with that b4 I start on ABQ, I do have my airfare tho. 
I plan on going to the balloon festival to see the shapes balloons.  I may check it out when I get in on the first day.  shaggy


----------



## PStreet1 (Jun 18, 2012)

My suggestions are up above in post #6.


----------



## Krteczech (Jun 22, 2012)

*Back from New Mexico*

Thank you all who contributed with suggestions. Our trip was fabulous. We put 726 miles on our rental car and stayed in two places during our five nights stay. First day was spent in Santa Fe museums, churches and Plaza. Day two San Ildefonso Pueblo, Los Alamos, Bandelier, caldera, Soda Dam and Bernalillo. next day short trip to Chimayo, Cordoba and Truchas followed by evening downtown Santa Fe. Day four was on the road again.  Rio Grande Gorge, Taos, Taos Pueblo, High bridge over Rio Grande walk, Red River ski resort, Angel Fire and back thru Penasco and Truchas to Espanola. last day we took another scenic road from SantaFe hwy 14 to ABQ and visited Old Town Albuquerque. Enchanged by fantastic landscape everywhere you look- I am sure we will return.


----------



## shagnut (Jun 25, 2012)

Glad you liked it. I cant wait to go!!  shaggy


----------



## bogey21 (Jun 25, 2012)

Glad you liked Sante Fe.  I stand by my observation that the Sante Fe of today is nothing like the Santa Fe I knew and loved 25 years ago.  Same for Key West although you have to go back almost 40 years for the real Key West.

George


----------



## CalifasGirl (Jun 28, 2012)

Carlsbadguy said:


> I wiuld appreciatae any restautant reservations in abq santa fe and taos nm thanks on a quick trip tnru new mexico any suggestitions on scenic drives
> 
> S


 
I liked Michael's Kitchen in Taos, NM. There are a lot of restaurants that serve New Mexican cuisine. The Shed is popular in Santa Fe. I liked Bumble Bee's Baja Grill in Santa Fe. There are lots of great places to try in ABQ. Try searching on Yelp or Citysearch.

PStreet1 has mentioned great scenic drives. I also mentioned Abiquiú because of the beautiful drive north of the Santa Fe area towards the Colorado border. Ghost Ranch and Echo Amphitheatre are worth a visit.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 28, 2012)

bogey21 said:


> Glad you liked Sante Fe.  I stand by my observation that the Sante Fe of today is nothing like the Santa Fe I knew and loved 25 years ago.  Same for Key West although you have to go back almost 40 years for the real Key West.
> 
> George



I don't think anyplace is the way it was 25 years ago.


----------

